# Initiated, Now an EA.



## BobLoblaw (Apr 14, 2018)

I am proud to say I am now an EA  freemason. I must say that the initiation ritual was one of greatest things I have gone through in my life. It was a lot to take in, but the brothers did an outstanding job coaching me through it. What an amazing journey so far and I am proud to be a part of this ancient fraternity. 
More light to come...


----------



## Bloke (Apr 14, 2018)

Congratulations !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2018)

Great! Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Mark Petro (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations to you, Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 15, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Scoops (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Keith C (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## hwood (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Mako (Apr 22, 2018)

Congratulations! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BobLoblaw (Sep 17, 2018)

So I have now just passed to the 2nd degree and I am now fellowcraft Mason. The ritual was done in such an outstanding way, and I am humbled that my brothers worked so hard to perfect every aspect of the work. I feel that I had a good understanding on my EA degree which now makes for a great foundation for me FC work. I must say from the friends/brothers I have connected with since starting this journey, have truly become family to me and have made me really want to become a better man in so many ways that only you WWAM will understand. Cant wait to dig deeper into this degree and work with my new friends/bros to move up to the 3rd.
It is a long staircase, so I will take my time and step carefully and make sure I make each step count.

B.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 18, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> So I have now just passed to the 2nd degree and I am now fellowcraft Mason. The ritual was done in such an outstanding way, and I am humbled that my brothers worked so hard to perfect every aspect of the work. I feel that I had a good understanding on my EA degree which now makes for a great foundation for me FC work. I must say from the friends/brothers I have connected with since starting this journey, have truly become family to me and have made me really want to become a better man in so many ways that only you WWAM will understand. Cant wait to dig deeper into this degree and work with my new friends/bros to move up to the 3rd.
> It is a long staircase, so I will take my time and step carefully and make sure I make each step count.
> 
> B.



FC is a favorite to many Freemasons. Great degree for sure. Looks like you need to update your photo there!  Congrats!


----------



## Symthrell (Sep 18, 2018)

Congratulations brother! Thank you for keeping us updated on your progress. Enjoy your journey and apply what you learn to your life. It truly will make a difference in how you live! (At least that is my experience.)


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 18, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> So I have now just passed to the 2nd degree and I am now fellowcraft Mason.



Welcome again to the family, twice adopted Brother.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 19, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> I feel that I had a good understanding on my EA degree which now makes for a great foundation for me FC work.



Congratulations Brother!  Even though I am a MM, I find that there continues to be so much still to learn from the EA.  Never stop devoting time to it.  Again, Congrats, and Best of luck to your upcoming 3rd!


----------



## Mark Petro (Sep 26, 2018)

I did the first part of my E/A proficiency last night, It was a great feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## hfmm97 (Sep 26, 2018)

congrats bro mark - you are well on your way to becoming a Master Mason in a very short time


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats Brother....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2018)

Very Good!!!! Congratulations!


----------

